
Cloth Physics - epi0Bauqu
http://www.custom-logic.com/exp/cloth/cloth.html
======
ars
Very cool, although not completely accurate. There is no resistance to folding
for example. Also try unpinning it, and letting it fall on the floor, and turn
the fan on high - it's doesn't act right, and it walks along the floor for
some reason.

But very cool anyway.

~~~
berryg
If you turn up the fan the cloth moves in the wind but it does not move like a
flag in the wind. The cloth currently maintains one form like the wing of a
plane. It should move more like a flag in the wind though. But, still it is
very cool.

~~~
a-priori
This simulator doesn't model turbulence, which explains why the cloth behaves
strangely in wind.

------
tectonic
Looks more like elastic sheet physics than cloth.

~~~
thwarted
There was a demo app on IRIX that let you deform and drag something similar. I
vaguely remember thinking you'd get more cloth-like interaction if the density
of the points was higher. Also, the ability to stretch is not something people
consider standard for "cloth".

I wonder if there is an uncanny valley for cloth physics.

------
dazzawazza
Verlet is a very nice simple way to add some basic dynamic behaviour to your
world. I've spent many hours playing with it.

